# Problem with Minolta 400si film SLR



## bchase (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello, new here and I hope this is the right forum to post this, here goes.

I have had a Minolta Maxxum 400si for several years now, a couple of years ago it just locked up with "help" in the message window.  Manual says that is a film rewind motor issue and to take battery out.

However, I read online how that can be a host of other issues.

Bottom-line is I can't seem to figure out if this is incorrectable or if it's not how to fix it, or if it is, is anything left valuable like the lens?

I just thought I'd throw this out and see what you folks might know.  I have very little camera knowledge 

Thanks!
Barry Chase


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you pull the battery out (in effect resetting it)?  What were the results?


----------



## ZedU54 (Nov 21, 2007)

...you might also try asking around on www.dyxum.com/dforum; that is a website dedicated to Minolta Maxxum/Dynax and Sony Alpha users...you're right; according to my 7xi/700si repair manual, the 'HELP' indication points to the film wind/rewind system, but it can also point to something being amiss with the shutter/mirror system.  However, if the film winding system locked up, I'd look there first...
...and your Maxxum lenses should work on a Sony Alpha DSLR (when Konica-Minolta got out of the camera business, Sony bought the rights to the Alpha name, which Minolta had used for the Japanese domestic market, and the Alpha/Maxxum/Dynax lens mount), but with a 'crop factor' of 1.5.  This means that you have to multiply all of your lens focal lengths by 1.5, so if you have, for example, a 70-210mm f/4 'Beercan', it effectively becomes a 105-300mm...


----------



## bchase (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks I'll try there too.

I did pull the battery out, and left it out for long periods before re-inserting.  Each time it powers up normally (battery shows full), there's a P setting it identifies (again what it normally did) but almost immediately it makes a whir noise (kind of like it's checking for film loaded) and locks up with 'help'.  At that point it will not shut-down or respond in anyway unless I remove the battery again.

I remember the first time it did this, I was half-way through a roll of film and had taken several pictures, but nothing abnormal was happening when it started, it just sort of locked up during or after a shot.. And hasn't responded since then.

Thanks!
Barry


----------

